# Bike-Tipps für Finnland



## f1vision (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane im Juni 2009 für 2 Wochen nach Finnland zu fliegen. Mein eigenes Rad bleibt aus Kostengründen wahrscheinlich zuhause. 
Ich möchte eine Rundreise mit Leihwagen ohne festgelegte Route machen, also den Tag nach Lust und Laune gestalten. Natürlich möchte ich aber nicht ganz auf's biken verzichten. 
Start / Zielpunkt der Reise ist Helsinki. Tendenziell geht es erstmal in Richtung Lahti / Tampere und die diversen Nationalparks im Lake District. 
Ich habe gelesen, dass die Ski-Resorts im Sommer beliebte MTB Ziele sind.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit MTB fahren in den Nationalparks oder Ski-Resorts gemacht? Gibt es dort die Möglichkeit Bikes zu leihen? 

Ich würde mich über Tipps und interessante Links freuen, damit ich nächsten Sommer Finnland als Bike-Land mal unsicher machen kann. 

Gruß,
Maren


----------



## eesti (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin öfter in Finland, würde aber zum Biken den Norden bevorzugen da es dort gebirgiger ist wie im Süden. In Levi gibt es einen Bikepark http://www.bikepark.fi/, dort kann man Bikes leihen. Von Helsinki aus ist es aber eine Tagesreise dort hinauf, aber der Weg lohnt sich  
Die finnische Seenplatte ist wunderschön, aber leider eben flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel123 (11. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich nur bestätigen - eine wunderschönes Land - nur gibts halt keine Berge


----------



## f1vision (11. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Link. Ich habe mir den Bikepark schon mal in meine Karte eingetragen. 
Rauf bis nach Lappland möchte ich auf jeden Fall.

Mein Urlaub in Finnland soll weniger ein echter Bike-Urlaub werden, sondern ich möchte in erste Linie die Schönheit des Landes erkunden.  
Hohe Berge sind also eher zweitrangig, sondern ich fahre gerne mit dem Rad auf Entdeckertour. Wandern geht mir meist nicht schnell genug. 
Bis jetzt habe ich noch Koli und Nilsiä auf meiner Liste. 

Gruß,
Maren


----------



## eesti (12. Oktober 2008)

manuel123 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen - eine wunderschönes Land - nur gibts halt keine Berge



Ist so nicht ganz richtig, man muss halt nur sehr weit in den Norden bei Enontekiö gibt es einige Eintausender der höchste ist mit 1324m der Haltitunturi. Auch in Karelien (Ostfinnland) gibt es einige Hügel so bis ca. 350m. Ebenso die Gegend Kuusamo mit dem Wintersportort Ruka (Rukatunturi   493m) wäre interresant.


----------



## f1vision (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi eesti,

vielen Dank für den Tipp. 
Ich habe am Wochende auch noch rumgesurft und gelesen, dass das Gebiet rund um Tahko (westlich von Koli) bei Mountainbikern auch sehr beliebt sein soll.

Da werde ich sicher auch vorbeischauen und hinterher berichten. 

Bis dann,
Maren


----------



## wilbur.walsh (16. Juli 2010)

Jo, bei mir steht auch ein RadlUrlaub im September an.

Kann jemand neue Infos geben?


----------



## Hufi (17. Juli 2010)

Regenjacke!!
Nein im Ernst der beste Monat für Radurlaub ist der Juli o. August. Im September ist das Wetter nicht grad konstant.


----------



## sieg01 (18. Juli 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Jo, bei mir steht auch ein RadlUrlaub im September an.
> 
> Kann jemand neue Infos geben?



Wo willst Du denn genau hin?
Finnland ist groß 
Hast Du schon einen Spot im Auge?


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jungs,


meine Schwester geht ab Anfang August für 3,5 Monate nach Finnland, genauer gesagt nach Oulu. Das liegt im zentralen Westen. 
Wir überlegen sie dort mitm Flugzeug zu besuchen und da würde ich mein MTB liebend gerne mitnehmen!  Schon alleine um mal in Finnland mit seinem Rad gefahren zusein.
Sonst sind wir den Sommer über eher in Dänemark.

Gibt es dort in der Nähe etwas nennenswertes? Kann mir jemand Tipps geben?
Wie ist im September das Wetter zu erwarten? 15°C und Regen?


Danke schonmal!


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2011)

No one?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eesti (22. Juli 2011)

Ich bin zwar oft in Finnland war aber noch nie in Oulu, weiß nur das es eher flach ist weil es direkt am Meer ist, hügeliger bis bergig wird es Richtung Osten und Norden. Das Wetter ist, ich kann es eben von Tampere sagen, weniger regnerisch als in Deutschland aber es kann schon etwas kälter werden.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Juli 2011)

Ok danke, das bestätigt meine Befürchtungen schonmal!


----------



## sieg01 (25. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ok danke, das bestätigt meine Befürchtungen schonmal!


Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=240626 Evtl. hast Du Glück den Indian Summer (Ruska) dort noch zu erleben.



eesti schrieb:


> ... weiß nur das es eher flach ist weil es direkt am Meer ist, hügeliger bis bergig wird es Richtung Osten und Norden.


Ja, man wird eher normale Touren runterspulen können. Da Oulu allerdings (nach finnischen Maßstäben) eine Radlerstadt ist, sollte es nicht so schwer sein vor Ort Infos zu erhalten. 
@ Jenseits: evtl Bike Shops und Vereine direkt dort oben anschreiben. So siehst Du auch gleich wie fit die Locals sind.



eesti schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist, ich kann es eben von Tampere sagen, weniger regnerisch als in Deutschland aber es kann schon etwas kälter werden.


Die Region um Tampere (liegt in Pirkanmaa) ist sowieso eine Bikerregion und leichter/preiswerter mit dem Flieger (Ryanair machts möglich.) zu erreichen als der hohe Norden.

@ Eesti: bist Du mit dem Bike auch in der Gegend Mahnala, Hämeenkyrö, Ikaalinen, Jämi unterwegs?


----------



## JENSeits (25. Juli 2011)

Danke für deine Ausführungen!


----------



## eesti (25. Juli 2011)

sieg01 schrieb:


> @ Eesti: bist Du mit dem Bike auch in der Gegend Mahnala, Hämeenkyrö, Ikaalinen, Jämi unterwegs?



Nein bisher nicht, sondern nur in der Nähe von Tampere bisher, hier hat es ein paar Hügel also es ist jetzt nicht bretteben, so wie ich es auch von der Stuttgarter region kenne. Also man kann schon was anfangen hier wenn man jetzt nicht ewig lange abfahrten beansprucht.


----------



## sieg01 (29. Juli 2011)

eesti schrieb:


> Nein bisher nicht, sondern nur in der Nähe von Tampere bisher, hier hat es ein paar Hügel also es ist jetzt nicht bretteben, so wie ich es auch von der Stuttgarter region kenne. Also man kann schon was anfangen hier wenn man jetzt nicht ewig lange abfahrten beansprucht.



Du solltest Dir die Mühe einer Anfahrt nach Kyröskoski oder Ikaalinen machen. 
Der "Vatulanharju" und Jämi sind es wert.
Jämi wird von den Finnen "Lappland des Südens" genannt!

Je nachdem ob Du mit dem Bus oder Auto ankommst:
Wenn Du genug Zeit mitbringst könntest Du bereits in Kyröskoski loslegen. Gleich auf das Os, am Sportflugfeld vorbei und weiter nach Vatula. Dort entweder weiter dem Pirkan Taival entlang - oder sonst irgend einer der zahlreichen (Single)Trails nach Jämi nehmen.

Hier die  Pirkan Taival auf OSM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sieg01 (2. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Gibt es dort in der Nähe etwas nennenswertes? Kann mir jemand Tipps geben?
> Wie ist im September das Wetter zu erwarten? 15°C und Regen?
> 
> 
> Danke schonmal!



Finnisches Forum: Biken um Oulu
Mit Denglisch solltest Du keine Probleme haben.
Aktiver Verein in Oulu

Jetzt sollte es aber auch mit dem Radeln klappen!

Am 13.8. ist dort oben auch noch ein Event bei dem sie offensichtlich keine Zugereisten erwarten. 

Ein Danke (für die Hinweise) an Speedhub-Rider Mikko aus Tampere


----------



## JENSeits (2. August 2011)

Danke danke danke!

Das hilft mir sehr!


----------



## noeffoe (3. August 2011)

f1vision schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link. Ich habe mir den Bikepark schon mal in meine Karte eingetragen.
> Rauf bis nach Lappland möchte ich auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Mein Urlaub in Finnland soll weniger ein echter Bike-Urlaub werden, sondern ich möchte in erste Linie die Schönheit des Landes erkunden.
> ...



Hallo Maren,
hab mich gerade erst hier registriert. Finnland ist ein Thema, was mich einfach deshalb interessiert, weil ich hier wohne (in der Nähe von Oulu). Habe mich bereits in vielen Ecken von Finnland bewegt, letzte Woche ging´s von Utajärvi nach Vesilahti. Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du ja mal meinen Bericht dazu lesen, die Gegend nördlich von Tampere hat einiges zu bieten, sicher auch für Mountainbiker:


http://rad-forum.de/topics/745647/Von_Utajarvi_nach_Vesilahti#Post745647

Hier ein weiterer Bericht von mir:

http://rad-forum.de/showflat/Number/614742

Wer gerne bergig mag, kommt in Kainuu auf seine Kosten (z.B. Saukonvaara und Umgebung). Auf kleinen Wegen ist Finnland in sehr vielen Gegenden hügelig. Das Beste in Finnland ist die Ruhe, die man hier hat - und Natur ohne Ende!! Die Jedermannsrecht sind natürlich auch praktisch.

Alles Gute,
Thomas


----------



## noeffoe (3. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> 
> meine Schwester geht ab Anfang August für 3,5 Monate nach Finnland, genauer gesagt nach Oulu. Das liegt im zentralen Westen.
> ...



Hallo,
für Deine Planung zunächst einmal folgende Links:

http://www.luontoon.fi/Sivut/Default.aspx

http://www.pyoraillensuomessa.fi/index.php?p=sis&pid=2&l=fi

Im letzteren Link werden die Radkarten der GT-Reihe erwähnt, die ich auch immer benutze. Für Mittelfinnland brauchst Du die GT5. Oulu und Umgebung sind eher flach, ehemaliger Meeresboden. Ich wohne in Utajärvi, 60 km südöstlich von Oulu, und hier in der Ecke ist es auch noch recht flach, aber was interessant sind, sind die gewaltigen Sumpfgebiete hier, z.B. der Sumpf Olvassuo. Auch in der Nähe von Oulu gibt´s riesige Sümpfe, Bsp.: Hirvisuo, hier ein Link:

http://www.luontoon.fi/retkikohteet/muutsuojelualueet/hirvisuo/Sivut/Default.aspx

Oulu vorgelagert ist die Insel Hailuoto, sehr hübsch und per Fähre gut erreichbar.

Für Berge musst Du etwas weiter raus, richtig los geht´s in der Germeinde Puolanka, Nachbargemeinde von Utajärvi. Da geht´s sehr wild hoch und runter. Kannst dort das Schutzgebiet Paljakka besuchen, sehr nette Gegend.

Wenn ich Du wäre, würde ich mir direkt in Oulu in der Buchhandlung Suomalainen kirjakauppa die Karte GT5 besorgen, hilft bei der Planung. Radtransport per Zug ist sehr einfach, kostet 10 Euro pro Fahrt. 

Alles Gute,
Thomas


----------



## JENSeits (3. August 2011)

Sehr interessante Berichte!

Danke dafür


----------



## noeffoe (3. August 2011)

Hallo,
danke! Wenn Du hier in der Gegend richtig "die Sau rauslassen" willst, fährst Du am Besten die grau und gelb markierten Wege in der GT5-Karte. Du wirst dann kaum jemanden treffen und kannst alles aus Deinem Mountain-Bike rausholen, denn diese Wege sind meist unasphaltiert. Macht Spass! Was mir noch einfiel: Mach doch mal ´n Abstecher zum Rokua-Nationalpark, klein aber fein. Hier ein Link:

http://www.outdoors.fi/destinations/nationalparks/rokua/Pages/Default.aspx

Da in der Gegend ist´s schön hügelig und gemäss meiner Rokuakarte darf man dort auf den Wanderwegen auch mit dem Rad rumdüsen. Wenn Du über Utajärvi dorthin möchtest, kannst Du gerne auf´n Kaffee vorbeikommen.

Alles Gute,
Thomas


----------



## sieg01 (5. August 2011)

noeffoe schrieb:


> ..hab mich gerade erst hier registriert.


Erst mal "Willkommen im Forum" und einen Gruß in den Hohen Norden 



noeffoe schrieb:


> Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du ja mal meinen Bericht dazu lesen, die Gegend nördlich von Tampere hat einiges zu bieten, sicher auch für Mountainbiker:
> http://rad-forum.de/topics/745647/Von_Utajarvi_nach_Vesilahti#Post745647
> 
> Hier ein weiterer Bericht von mir:
> ...



Ein Danke für deine schönen Berichte - attraktive Fotos und viel Humor  -> like it!
Auch der Nackenschlag  

Dieses Jahr ist der Sommer in Finnland wirklich perfekt. Hattest wirklich ausgezeichnetes Tourenwetter!


----------



## noeffoe (12. August 2011)

Dankeschön! Heute war in Helsingin Sanomat, der größten Zeitung Finnlands, ein Artikel über die finnischen Nationalparks. Dem Artikel zufolge ist der Nationalpark Syöte besonders interessant für Radfahrer: Es gibt 70 km markierte Wege für Mountainbiker und weitere 80 km für Reiseradler. Übernachtung ist möglich in Hotels, Hütten oder auch in kostenlosen Wildnishütten und Unterständen. Auch eine mietbare (ist nicht teuer) Wildnishütte gibt´s, sogar mit Sauna. Hier noch ein Link zum Syöte-Nationalpark: http://www.outdoors.fi/destinations/nationalparks/syote/Pages/Default.aspx

Die Gegend dort beim Syöte eignet sich auch sonst sehr gut zum Radfahren, vorausgesetzt, man mag´s einsam und hügelig!

Viele Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## sieg01 (17. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Berichte!
> 
> Danke dafür


Nehme dir mal die aktuelle Mountain Bike zur Hand. Darin ist ein guter Bericht und Tourenbeschreibung in Lappland. 
Tour 1
Tour 2

Levi ist ja von Oulu aus nicht mehr weit!

Das Mehrgewicht wegen der Spikereifen kannst du dir sparen. Die
Nokian (Suomi Tyres) Spikereifen findest du in Finnland günstiger.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2011)

Danke schonmal für die Infos!

Ich befürchte das wir aufgrund des Wetters nicht zum Nordcap hochfahren werden. Dann werden wir wohl den Abstecher nicht mit ins Zeitkonto einbauen können. Letzendlich ist es ja ein Familienurlaub.
Ich muss das jetzt mal noch schnell mit meinen Eltern besprechen - Freitag Nacht gehts los 

Bist du auch in der MTB Oulu Gruppe bei Facebook angemeldet?


Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. November 2011)

Soo ich habe endlich Zeit gefunden den kleinen Trip nach Finnland bildlich zu verarbeiten 

Beschreibung gibts auf der Videoseite! 


LG Jens


----------

